
Some hacked every tornado siren in Dallas (156 in total) - wh-uws
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-intersect/wp/2017/04/09/someone-hacked-every-tornado-siren-in-dallas-it-was-loud/
======
CarolineW
Discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14075337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14075337)
(40 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14068672](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14068672)
(11 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14074937](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14074937)
(1 comment)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14065522](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14065522)
(1 comment)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14070177](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14070177)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14069969](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14069969)

